# TryGpsOut for iOS 5+



## mrandyp (Oct 15, 2011)

Has anyone tried this tweak available in the Cydia market?

The description says it basically sends GPS data from the iPhone over Bluetooth to a device that doesn't have it.

Has anyone had the opportunity to try this out? If you have did you try it with WebOS or CM7/9

Thanks.


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

after i pair, on the phone it'll say "connection unsuccessful" "hp touchpad is not supported"
but the touchpad will say it's connected.

if i create an internet hot spot on the phone via bluetooth, the touchpad will say it's connected and the phone will say connected. although the internet won't work on the touchpad still via bluetooth

i can't get the gps app to connect them both yet
on the touchpad under settings, location services, gps source, i set it to the iphone

on the touchpad under settings, location services, there is an on/off for gps satellites "let apps use your gps to pinpoint your location"
and this setting keeps on turning off for me. i have to keep turning it back on

still fiddling with it but going to bed soon


----------



## conradportelli (Aug 24, 2011)

app def works using classicnerd buttah rom


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

conradportelli said:


> app def works using classicnerd buttah rom


Maybe CM is just missing some driver files or something we can install if somebody can figure out what it is.
There are so many other roms out there now and installing another to fix one problem probably breaks something else.


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

conradportelli said:


> app def works using classicnerd buttah rom


well, i wiped cm9 off my tablet, installed the butter 0.4 rom, and can't get it to work.

since your post says it's def working, please post what you did.

when i try to bluetooth pair with iphone 4S, it'll pair, but says not connected. when i click on the HP touchpad on phone, its says "connection unsuccessful, hp touchpad is not supported"

also, on cm9, under location services there was an option to selected a source for the GPS, and i was able to select the iphone after it was paired.
on butter rom, this option seems to be gone.

thanks


----------

